# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Oct. 7 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Classes AUTISM: Autism Education and Support Services hosts classes at the Center for Autism Education, 105 Crossings Industrial Court in O'Fallon. Classes include Understanding Autism, 6-8 p.m. the second Tuesday of each month, and Strategies for Challenging Behaviors, 6-8 p.m. the fourth Tuesday of each month. These classes are designed for parents, grandparents, baby sitters, friends or other ...View the full article


----------

